# Glucosamine and Condritin (AGAIN SORRY)



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I know that my Vet gives her dogs over the counter G & C. I have it to Sam for years. Maybe a phone call to your Vet is in order.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> I was looking at Glucosamine and Condritin at Walgreens (Walmart is about 20 miles from me) and everything they had included a bunch of other stuff in it. I didn't know if that was safe to give my dogs.
> 
> They all had magnesium stearate. Is that OK for dogs?
> 
> ...


I did some searching and found this in reference to dogs and magnesium stearate.



> Magnesium stearate is used in production of nutritional supplements and pharmaceutical products as well as a lubricant in commercial baking of cookies and breads.
> Yes, it is commonly used - and probably neither particularly harmful nor nutritionally valuable.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Per my vet I give my dog 3 a day Glucosamine 500mg/Chondroitin 400mg (w/magnesium stearate) capsules for 1 month and cut back to 1/day thereafter. I bought Spring Valley (I think its from Walmart) it was cheap and its in a capsule form so I can open it up and mix the powder in with chicken broth or something he likes (he will pick a pill outta a hotdog in a second!)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys for the info. Guess I'll have to head to Walmart!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Glucosamine and Chondroitin for Dogs*

http://www.glucosamine-arthritis.org/arthritis-pets/glucosamine-chondroitin-dog-arthritis.html


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Btw. just to add, in 6 months long clinical trials in humans, Glucosamine and Chondroitin shown no better results than placebo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When looking at products, if your dog is having pain issues, be sure the product includes MSM..... many do and it does help with pain relief.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Debles said:


> I was looking at Glucosamine and Condritin at Walgreens (Walmart is about 20 miles from me) and everything they had included a bunch of other stuff in it. I didn't know if that was safe to give my dogs.
> 
> They all had magnesium stearate. Is that OK for dogs?
> 
> ...


We are big fans of G & C. Lots of ancient doggies, history of using it with horses, success using it in arthritic and atrophied rescued goldens, and my brother is an orthopaedic surgeon and recommends it which is good by me. So we use it and it does help.

If the food doesn't have it, giving it via treats might be an option. We did that with Maggie and Katie. This is the one we used:
http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncbis-sen.shtml

There is this multivitamin, chewable and tasty like a treat, that has it:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/general.cfm?gid=469&c=3307&
The plus one has it.

With Custard we use the chewable vitamin in the regular form, not the plus, and pair it with Joint Care 3 which has the G, C, MSM, and Omega 3's. it's chewable but he prefers it wrapped in ham thank you very much!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14069

If you need to pill, our dogs ADORE these:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13310

HTH!
Sarah


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

We use TripleFlex available from CostCo on the advice of our vet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> When looking at products, if your dog is having pain issues, be sure the product includes MSM..... many do and it does help with pain relief.


Thanks everyone.
Betty, 
I talked to the vet (not ours but one in their practice) and she suggested MSM too. She also said magnesium is fine and any over the counter one is OK.
I plan to get one that doesn't have added herbs or other chemicals though.

My boys have no pain but I am giving it as a preventive measure. Even if the placebo worked as well. : )
I have pain so hope it helps ME!


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I will plug the product that I have been using since my dog tore her ACL and had surgery, it is GlycoFlex (I use the GF II, there are three choices). It has worked wonders in her recovery. It has 750 mg of Glucosomine, 600 mg of Perna Canaliculus (GlycoOmega brand Green Lipped Mussel), 500 mg of MSM,100 mg of DMG, and 10 mg of Manganese, plus some inactive ingredients for taste and such.It has disclaimer for not using for dogs with clotting issues,diabetes or metabolic disoders, urinary tract stones, and allergies to shellfish.My vet sells it, but it is is cheaper to buy from 1800petmeds.I have also heard good things about Dasequin and Cosequin( I think same idea as the GF (different manufacturer), but I have not tried, since this is doing a good job, why fix, if not broken is my thought.Just my 2 cents.I truly feel this has immensely helped in her recovery and good joint health.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Cosequin and GlycoFlex work really well in horses. I'm sure they are excellent in dogs too


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I just started Mandy on "Excel Glucosomine Biscuits" about two weeks ago. Haven't seen any results yet, but I've been told that it takes about 6 weeks to see improvement. A 90 biscuit bag costs about $8. I give her six biscuits per day (based on body weight).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am wanting to take the same stuff my dogs do so the canine versions won't work for me. : ) 

I guess I'll end up at Walmart and buy the human grade stuff for all of us!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thanks everyone. I am wanting to take the same stuff my dogs do so the canine versions won't work for me. : )
> 
> I guess I'll end up at Walmart and buy the human grade stuff for all of us!


I give Robbie the WM brand G&C and the WM brand MSM. They have the highest dosage levels I've found and more tablets per bottle.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

We also use TripleFlex from Costco


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> When looking at products, if your dog is having pain issues, be sure the product includes MSM..... many do and it does help with pain relief.


Drs Foster and Smith website has several options for C & G with MSM, including tablets and treats. We buy C&G in bulk and then supplement with MSM treats.


----------

